# New Goal



## greekgod718 (Sep 5, 2002)

*New Goal W/ before Pics*

Hello to all,

Its been a while since i have logged on to the site and posted any questions or comments I may of had... But Now this time I have been focusing on a goal which i think its possible but I know how much hard work its gonna be... 

I am starting this journal just to stay motivated and focused. I have tried to lean on others for support (family , friends) on what my goal is but they dont seem to get it but i know all of you will..at least i hope...

This is my goal: To put on 5 pounds of lean solid Muscle by Jan. 1st. with out that much added body fat If i can put on more muscle then great...

My stats now are as shows: Height > 5 ' 7"
                                             Weight > 164 lbs.
                                              Body Fat > 7% (checked this  last month) need to get a more up to date reading...

Measurements: Have not taken them yet!!


Okay this is what i have so far from my last workout:


                       Workout for 9/3/2002					
Incline Bench	           
115-15                                  	
135-10	                            
155-5	                            
155-6 (1 spot)	            

Pullovers
75-20   
85-15
95-8
95-6 (2spot)

For the Chest exercises I went back to back starting with pullovers first...

Barbell Curls                            
80-12                                       
80-10                                       
100-3                                       
50-21

Hammer Curls
35-10
35-10
40-20( spotted for 10 neg



Cable Upright Rows                  
100-20                                      
150-12                                      
150-12                                      
120-12                                      

Military Press
90-30                                         
130-15
160-8
90-10



Triceps

V-Pushdowns 		
110-30                                     
130-20                                    
150-13                                     
100-30			                


Reverse grip Pushdowns
100-20
100-20
100-20
100-20




Lat pull Downs                       
80-15                                     
90-15                                     
100-10                                   
60-15	                             		


Seated Rows
110-15
140-15
150-10
170-10


That just consisted of just my upper body I have a difft journal for my legs:


                      Leg workout for 9/4/2002


Leg Extensions     	
155-15                  
200-10                          
230-5                          
155-8                                    


Squats     
155-12     
225-7
225-8

Leg Press
320-15
410-15
500-15
590-10

Calf raises
130-12
150-12
170-10
210-9

Leg Curls
70-12
80-12
90-8
70-10

That's about it.... for Now 

Okay as far as my fuel goes its pretty much repetetive. I eat every 2 hours (try to make at least 7 meals a day).
I do not take any creatine or glutamine I have in the past and  I have had some weird reactions to it but thats just me... I stick with 2 original Met-rx 1 hour b4 my workout and 1 right after...

Well that's all  I can dump out of my head for now i will keep you all posted on my progress...

And if anyone has any other mass routine or diet tips that they can contribute please feel free to comment... And soon I will start taking some pics of my self so I can show some progress as well....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Welcome back!

Why not take some pics so we can see the before, then the progress, then the "final" pics???


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 6, 2002)

*Most deffinitely*

I deffinitely will take some pics over the weekend and post some up....


----------



## EarWax (Sep 6, 2002)

Welcome greekgod!  May I make some suggestions?  Try some deadlifts--the heavier the better.  Also, do you do flat bench press?  On the triceps, that does seem like quite a few reps for gaining mass.  Try increasing the weight and/or doing dips.


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 6, 2002)

thank you Earwax,

The regimen that i am on is only for two weeks.. But you are deffinitely right about deadlifts they do blow you the hell up.. I will be doing flat bench and deads in 2 weeks... I try to be as strict as possible when doing those exercises then again I try to keep my intensity level on overload..lol


----------



## EarWax (Sep 6, 2002)

Haha.. never mind my malakas (spelling?)   I just saw your pics and you don't need any advice from me.  You look ripped!  You kinda look like a younger version of Lou Ferrigno (sp?)  Do you have any tips for me, what is your diet like?  What kind of routine do you use?  How many days a week do you workout?  I am just interested because I am changing mine routine up after next week and it looks like whatever your are doing is working fine.

Yeah deadlifts helped me add mass quickly, I love them, but my grip is failing at the moment.


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 6, 2002)

*okay my pictures as I promised earlier*

Okay Now I went out today and bought a tripod to take some pics with my digi Cam.... Yes unfortunately I have no beautiful woman to aid me in rubbing oil on me and taking some snaps...lol 

Well this is what i look like now I have put on like 3 pound since aug maybe 5 who knows...lol


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 6, 2002)

*pic 2*

pic #2


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 6, 2002)

*#3*

Pic #3


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 6, 2002)

*#4*

Pic 4


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 6, 2002)

*#5*

Pic 5


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Sept. 1st (sunday workout)*

Upper Body
Light Day

Pullovers
35-15
45-20
55-20
65-20

Inclined Bench Press
bar-20
65-20
85-20
115-20


Barbell Curls
30-30
40-30
50-30
60-15

Hammers
20-20
25-20
25-20
30-15


Cable upright rows
60-30
80-30
90-30
100-20


Overhead Presses
50-30
70-30
80-30
90-20


Tris_ V-Bar pushdowns
60-30
70-20
80-20
90-20


Reverse bar Pushdowns
70-20
80-20
90-20
100-20


Lat pulldowns(behind neck)
60-20
70-20
80-15
100-10


Compound row
60-20
70-20
80-20
90-20


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Sept 3rd another Upper body Workout*

I had my workout partner assist me with most of this workout.... 



Pullovers
75-20
85-15
95-8
95-6(spotted for 2)

Inclined Bench Press
115-15
135-10
155-5
155-6(spotted for 1)


Barbell Curls
80-12
80-10
100-3
50-21

Hammers
35-10
35-15
40-10( All negatives w/spot)


Cable upright rows
100-20
150-12
150-15
120-10


Overhead Presses
90-30
110-15
160-8(spotted for 2)
90-10


Tris_ V-Bar pushdowns
110-30
130-20
150-13
100-30



Reverse bar Pushdowns
Pullovers
35-15
45-20
55-20
65-20




Lat pulldowns(behind neck)
80-15
90-15
100-10
60-15


Compound row
110-15
140-15
150-10
170-10


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Leg Day*

Leg Extensions

155-15
200-10
230-5 (spotted for 3)
155-8

Squats
155-12
225-7
225-8
225-8


Leg presses
320-15
410-15
500-15
590-10


Leg curls
70-12
80-12
90-8
70-10


Calf Raises
130-12
150-12
170-10
210-9


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Posting new routine*

For Tuesday Sept. 10th I will post a NEW upper body Workout that will last me for about 2 weeks b4 I change it up again... 

I cant wait to tear shit up in the gym...... hehehe


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Leg Workout*

Holy crap BATMAN!!!


I did my leg workout yest in like under 30 Min at least it felt that way... I Pushed so hard that I barely can walk today...lolol   (I love that good hurting feeling)

Well POINT blank this is what entaled.....

Leg press 

2 warmup sets-  180-15x's
Dropset #1- started with 630 lbs  for 10 reps then held the weight with out locking out while spotters  on both sides removed a 45ls for each side..then did another 10 with 540lbs...Did the same thing held the weights while they removed a plate and again went for another 10 reps... I did not stop the set till I was down to 2 plates on each side......

Dropset #2- Last set (did the same as above)

After that I felt like I saw Jesus himself saying" AY Jerk what are you doing to yourself" But it was great

Then I followed up with some leg extensions, leg curls, and calf raises....

By the end of the workout i wanted to throw up So I guess i had a good one... Thank god I just destroy my legs just 1nce a week...


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Welcome back!
> 
> Why not take some pics so we can see the before, then the progress, then the "final" pics???





Hey butterfly,

I posted pics Of my b4 shots...If you have not seen them allready...


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 26, 2002)

*ok its been a while since my last post*

On my birthday 9-23-2002


*Barbell Curls* 
65-10
75-10
85-10
105-6

*Standing Overhead Press* 
65-10
85-10
95-10
105-10


*Bent over Barbell Rows* 
135-10
145-10
165-10
195-10


*DeadLifts* 
135-10
165-10
195-10
215-10


*Barbell tricep presses* 
30-10
50-10
60-10
70-8

*Flat Bench* 
135-10
155-10
175-10
195-6


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 26, 2002)

*workout for 9/25*

Barbell Curls 
Warmup w/ 65lbs for 2 sets 10 reps ea.

75-10
80-10
85-10
105-5

Standing Overhead Press 
75-10
85-10
95-10
115-10


Bent over Barbell Rows 
135-10
155-10
175-10
200-10


DeadLifts 
155-10
175-10
195-10
225-8


Barbell tricep presses 
50-10
60-10
70-10
70-10

Flat Bench 
155-10
175-10
195-10
225-3



I do these workouts 3x's a week for about a month or so...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

LOOKING GOOOOOD! 

Happy Late birthday!!!! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thank you Princess.... and yes i had a great Day...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by greekgod718 *_
> Thank you Princess.... and yes i had a great Day...



welcome 

I'm glad you had a great day!


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 30, 2002)

*GRRRRRRRRRRRR*

9/30/2002

Today I will kick the living shit out of the weight room and post my workouts for today and 9/27/2002 as well...

God i cant wait to lift...


----------



## greekgod718 (Oct 2, 2002)

*9-27 and 9-30-2002 workouts*

*9/27/2002* 


Barbell Curls 
Warmup w/ 75lbs for 2 sets 10 reps ea.

75-10
85-8
95-5
115-5

Standing Overhead Press 
75-10
85-10
115-10
135-6


Bent over Barbell Rows 
155-10
175-10
215-8
215-8


DeadLifts 
175-10
185-10
225-8
225-8


Barbell tricep presses 
60-10
70-10
80-7
70-6

Flat Bench 
155-10
195-7
225-3
225-4



*9/30/02* 

Barbell Curls 
Warmup w/ 75lbs for 2 sets 10 reps ea.

85-10
95-10
115-6
135-4

Standing Overhead Press 
85-10
95-10
115-10
135-6


Bent over Barbell Rows 
175-10
195-10
215-8
215-7


DeadLifts 
19510
215-10
225-10
225-10


Barbell tricep presses (EZ-curl Bar)
75-12
95-8
75-10
85-8

Flat Bench 
175-10
195-10
225-4+3negatives
225-3


----------

